# Help! Installing factory 6 disc changer (cv919) to factory single disc CD player



## oasis22 (Nov 1, 2007)

I have a 2001 Altima with the factory installed single disk clarion system. I just bought the optional 6 disc changer (CV919) but don’t know if you unit works or if additional connections must be made. The changer has a black cable with a plug on the end (that fits into the radio) and two connectors on the back (that are empty). Anyway, I connected the single black cable from the back of the changer to the radio and got nothing from the CD changer. The single CD player came on but the changer didn’t. Do I need any other cables and how should it be installed? Is there a easy way to test the changer? I was under the impression that the single black cable would provide power and control from the head unit.


----------

